# gelöst: Umstieg auf 17.1 - dev-libs/mpfr

## henry

Hallo Freunde,

kann mir hier jemand weiter helfen?

Nach Anleitung auf 17.1 umgestiegen.

nach : emerge -pvu world kommt folgende Meldung:

WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

dev-libs/mpfr:0

  (dev-libs/mpfr-4.0.1:0/6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    dev-libs/mpfr:0/4= required by (dev-libs/libbytesize-1.4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^

    >=dev-libs/mpfr-2.4.2:0/4= required by (sys-devel/gcc-8.3.0-r1:8.3.0/8.3.0::gentoo, installed)

                         ^^^^^

    dev-libs/mpfr:0/4= required by (dev-libs/rasqal-0.9.33:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^

    <dev-libs/mpfr-4.0.0 required by (dev-libs/mpc-1.0.3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

#emerge -pv mpfr

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/mpfr-3.1.6:0/4::gentoo  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

Ich weiss noch nicht wie ich das löse.

Bin für jede Idee dankbar.

73 HenryLast edited by henry on Wed Jun 12, 2019 6:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mike155

Bitte umrande Ausgaben in Zukunft in [ code] .. [ /code]-Tags (ohne Leerzeichen). Sie sind dann wesentlich einfacher zu lesen. Einerseits werden Code-Blöcke mit einem Monospace-Font dargestellt, andererseits bleiben Einrückungen erhalten.

Zu dem eigentlichen Problem:

Emerge will dev-libs/mpfr-4.0.1 installieren...

... und das geht nicht, weil dev-libs/mpc-1.0.3 eine Version < 4.0.0 will

Es gibt folgende alternative Lösungsmöglichkeiten:

Warum will Emerge dev-libs/mpfr-4.0.1 installieren? Version 4 ist doch noch unstable? Hast Du einen Eintrag für mpfr in /etc/portage/packages.keywords oder /etc/portage/packages.accept_keywords? Wenn ja, dann könntest Du diesen entfernen.

Du könntest dev-libs/mpc-1.0.3 auf 1.0.3-r2 upgraden. Dieser Ebuild hat kein Problem mehr mit der 4er Version von dev-libs/mpfr.

Dazu kannst Du folgende Zeile an /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords hinzufügen:

```
=dev-libs/mpc-1.0.3* ~amd64
```

Und dann aufrufen:

```
emerge --update --deep --oneshot -av dev-libs/mpc
```

----------

## henry

Hallo Mike155,

danke für die Hilfe.

Ich habe mich für 2. entschieden und wieder was dazu gelernt.

73 Henry

----------

## toralf

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Dazu kannst Du folgende Zeile an /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords hinzufügen:
> 
> ```
> =dev-libs/mpc-1.0.3* ~amd64
> ```
> ...

 Ich bevorzuge

```
~dev-libs/mpc-1.0.3
```

----------

## mike155

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Ich bevorzuge
> 
> ```
> ~dev-libs/mpc-1.0.3
> ```
> ...

 

Guter Vorschlag! Das geht natürlich auch und es ist kürzer. 

Laut dieser Seite funktioniert die Tilde-Schreibweise aber nur für -r# package revisions.

Ich habe häufiger den Fall, dass ich auch Punkt-Versionen freigeben möchte. Beispielsweise möchte ich alle unstable Versionen von Qt 5.12 freigeben (also 5.12.2, 5.12.3, 5.12.4, usw.), nicht aber 5.13. Das bekomme ich mit der Sternchen-Schreibweise gut hin:

```
=dev-qt/qtcore-5.12*

=dev-qt/qtdbus-5.12*

...

```

Mit der Sternchen-Schreibweise könnte auch alle unstable Qt 5-Versionen freigeben (aber nicht Qt 4 oder 6):

```
=dev-qt/qtcore-5*

=dev-qt/qtdbus-5*

...

```

----------

## firefly

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [/code]
> 
> Mit der Sternchen-Schreibweise könnte auch alle unstable Qt 5-Versionen freigeben (aber nicht Qt 4 oder 6):
> ...

 

Jetzt wirds offtopic:

Bei Qt funktioniert auch das hier, da die haupt versionen (4,5,6) in slots sind

```
dev-qt/qtcore:5

dev-qt/qtdbus:5

...

```

----------

## Josef.95

Jo, bei Qt würde ich auch eher die Slots und Subslots nutzen, also zb: 

```
dev-qt/*:5/5.12.3::gentoo
```

----------

## franzf

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Jo, bei Qt würde ich auch eher die Slots und Subslots nutzen, also zb: 
> 
> ```
> dev-qt/*:5/5.12.3::gentoo
> ```
> ...

 

In 5/5.12.3 liegt aber nur qtsql, der Rest ist 5/5.12

----------

## Josef.95

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*   Jo, bei Qt würde ich auch eher die Slots und Subslots nutzen, also zb: 
> 
> ```
> dev-qt/*:5/5.12.3::gentoo
> ```
> ...

 

Huch ja, in der tat, das ist neu.

Schade, bisher konnte man sich auf die Subslots recht gut verlassen :-/

/edit

Huh ja, hier hab ich mich tatsächlich geirrt -- die letzten Qt Versionen hatten stets nur einen zweistelligen Subslot (zb 5/5.12) -- einzig bei qtsql wurde er vor ein paar Monaten auf dreistellig erweitert. Sorry, war mein Fehler :-/

@franzf, danke fürs drauf aufmerksam machen :)

----------

